# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  حواء أنتي وعالمكِ الخآص ( مـ ع المتألقهـ إمنيآت مجروحه :)

## صدفة البحر

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
** 
*أعجبتني هذهـ الفكرهـ .. واتمنى أن لاتكون مكررة ..* 




*حواء يآملكة الرومانسيه*  



*يامن تُدخلين البهجه على حياة آدم فكنت الام الحانيه والاخت العطوفه*  
*و الزوجه المطيعه والابنه الصالحه .. وجودك في عالم آدم ضروري فأنت*
*نصفه الثاني .. !!* 


*حواء في هذهـ السسسطور سنتعرف على عآلمك الخاص الذي*
*لايخلو من الرومنسسيه*
*ممزوجه بالششقاوهـ ومحلاهـ* 
*ببعض من المصاعب فلا طعم للحيآة بلا مصاعب ..* 


*وسنبدآ بأول مرحله..* 
** 
*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟* 
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟* 
*3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟* 
*4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟* 
*5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟* 
*6/عبث الطفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟* 
*7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟* 


*:* 

** 

*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟* 
*2/هل حآولتي أن تقودي سيارهـ ؟* 
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟* 
*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟* 
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟* 
*6/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في ذاكـرتكـِ؟* 


*:* 


** 


*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟* 
*2/كيف هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم الأمومه؟* 
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟* 
*4/هل ستربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟* 
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟* 


*:* 



** 


*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟* 
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟* 
*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟* 
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟* 
*5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟* 
*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟* 
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟* 
*8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟* 


*:* 

*ضيفـتي الاولى المتألقه بطلتهاا.* 
*{ عفاف الهدى } ,,*
*فالتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أطروحهـ شيقهـ ,,*
*و فكرة راااائعهـ ,,,*
*و سـ يتمـ إستدعاء عفافـ الهدى حااالاً ,,*
*بوركتـ جهووودكـِ أُخيهـ ,,*
*و يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ,,*
*خاااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موضوع قمه في الروعه 
تسلمي على طرحه اختي الغاليه صدوفه
وشكرا للأستدعاء 
انتظروني 
سأعود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
مستوصف الربيعية 
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
عالمي هو  امي
*3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
موقف تعلمت منه الكثير في احدى السنوات واحنا صغار مرت عليي صديقتي ورحنا البقاله هي اشترت الدفتر الي تبعه رسايل واني ما املك قيمته فبقت ليي واحد ولما رجعنا البيت خبرتها وعللت عليي وبعدين انتشر الخبر طبعا اخويي الكبير ما قصر ضربني على ايدي وفهمني ان هذا حرام ووو ويوم ثاني كان فيه طبخ في البيت تبع محرم والحريم ما عندهم الا سيرتي واني اتخشش ورى البيبان ومنحرجه من عملتي بس تالي رجعت الكتاب البقاله مع اخويي والله هداني من هالموقف الصعب والي ما انساه
*4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟*
امممم....يمكن اخواني الذكور الكبار اي لأني كنت طفلة يتيمه فاخواني كانوا حنونيين عليي اكثر لأنهم اتقمصو دور الأب بالنسبه ليي

*5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟*
ايوه اذكر اول ما طلعنا من الباب انشوف سواقنا الي هو جارنا الي اخاف منه ويخلعني والزق في خواتي وبعدين الباص نزلني في بيت اختي عشان اختي اتلبسني المريول ...بس ليش ما ادري ؟ولبستني ورحنا المدرسه وبعدين بس ما اذكر الباقي 
*6/عبث الطفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟*
براءه ..ضياع..احلام ورديه
*7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟*
الثلة القليلة جدا


*:*

 

*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟*
في زواج اخويي كنت في صف ثاني متوسط تقريبا وطبعا بدون حفاف :toung: 
*2/هل حآولتي أن تقودي سيارهـ ؟*
ابدا كنت اخاف لما اخويي كان يعلم اختي
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟*
كنت فيها جدا ضايعة وحزينه وكنت احس بأن الكل يكرهني وما احد يحبني عانيت فيها كثيرا من الوحده 
*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟*
حب شباب وسوالف ما كان عندي ....بس حب معلمات اي 
واوصفه بالمراهقه الزايده لكن في الحقيقه تعويض عن فقد العاطفه في البيت لجأت الى هيك حب
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟*
ما اذكر ان كان ليي طموح غير اني اثبت وجودي و احس بكياني والحمد لله وصلت الى هذا المطلب  :amuse: 
*6/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في ذاكـرتكـِ؟*
العنااااااااااااد :noworry:  

*:* 


**
 


*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
الحياة عبارة عن جسر يحتوي على عقبات ومطبات كثيره ويمر بأجواء مختلفه نطرح منها الأسى ونجمع منها السعاده ونقسم بيننا الأمل ونضرب لنا الأمثال والعبر لنهتدي لما هو خير فالحياة جسر نصل من خلاله الى عالم اخر 
*2/كيف هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم الأمومه؟*
لسه ما تزوجت ...بل حال بيني وبين مرحلة الخطوبة شعره ولم تتم هذه الخطبه ببركات من الله 
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟*
..............
*4/هل ستربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟*
بصراحه ليس بنسبة 100% لأن هناك اساليب خاطئه استخدمت في تربيتنا وهذا لا يعني اننا ربينا بشكل خاطىء انما الكمال لوجهه تعالى و اشكر والدي والله يطول بعمر امي على تربيتي افضل تربية 
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟*
بصراحة كيف ارفع راس اهلي فيي وهل رددت لهم فضل تربيتي وتعليمي و يشغلني بين الحين والآخر  :embarrest:  طفلتي وانا ارضعها وهي بحجري كثيرا ما احن لهذا الشيء وافكر فيه  

*:* 



 
 


*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟*
امم مهم .......غير مهم 
؟؟؟
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟*
ذو الشخصية القوية ..الحنون ....
*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟*
فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام ...زينب الحوراء عليها السلام
لا اعتقد أن هناك من يضاهييم في المنزلة والشرف
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟*
طول قامته ...طول انفه :rolleyes: 
*5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟*
لا يعجبني 
*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟*
احكم عقلي و على حسب الموقف تجي ردة الفعل :weird: 
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟*
بصراحه ابد ما تعامل بالشعر بس دوم بكرر عليه 
وراء كل رجل عظيم امرأه  :wink: 
*8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟*
كن ذا قلب واسع واملأ كفيك بلمسة حنان فحواء احوج للعاطفة والحضن الدافىء 

*:* 
موضوع جدا جميل واسعدني ان اكون اول المدعوين في هذه الصفحة 
اخيتي صدفه شكرا لأنك اصطحبتني في كل مرحلة من مراحل حياتي عبر بساط الريح السريع
مشكوره والله يعطيش الف عافية غناتي

----------


## صدفة البحر

*للدموع إحساسـ*
*شاكرة لكِ تواجدكِ الجمييل*
*الله لايحرمنا من طلتكِ البهية*
*دُمتِ بحفظ الرحمن*
*وعقبال مايجي دوركِ هآع هآع*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*عفاف الهدى*
*لا أستطيع أن أوصف مدى سعادتي* 
*لرووعة بصمتكِ هنااا*
*...*
*تقبلي مني وردة بيضاء* 
*كـ صفاء قلبكِ*
*ونقاء روحكِ*
*لا حرمني الله صحبتكِ ومودتكِ*

*أختكِ*
*صدووفهـ*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*وسيستمر العآلم*
*وتتنقل معهـ حواااء*
*حامله بين عتباتهـ لمسة خااصة ..*

*ضيفتنا التالية هي :*
*دمعة على السطور*
*فالتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

*لازم احد يقول ليهااا*
*مو ماتدري ؟!*
*ونتورط هع هع* 
*بانتظاركِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صدوفه حبيبتي 
الحين اخبرها 
وننتظرها بالصلاة على محمد وال محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 

*طرح في غاية الروعة والجمال...* 
*أخذتني الاسألة إلى البعيد...* 
*فتارةً أراها تُعيدني لماضي...*

*فأراني أغوص في بحوره..*

 
*وتارةً..*


* أقف في محطة واقعي..وحاضري..*

 

*وتارةً أخرى...أجدني في عالم من الخيال..*
 
*وارسم أحلام لمستقبلي...*

*أحلاماً وردية جميلة..*
 
*كل ذلك كان* 

*   من حيث اسألتكم....* 


*غاليتي صدفة البحر...* 
*رائعة في ماقد قدمتي...* 
*كل الشكر لطرحكِ المميز...* 
*الذي يحتوي بين طياته على حوارات فكرية قد يخوضها كل من يدخل هنا..* 

*وجُل شكري لاختياركِ لي...* 


*غاليتي عفاف الهدى...* 
*كل الشكر أُغلفه بين يديكِ...*
*مع باقات اودي واحترامي...* 
*لهذا الاستدعاء الرائع..* 

*سأعود بإذن الله...* 

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
صــــــدوووفه حبيبتي 
طرح جدا راااائع ..فكره جنااااااااان 
يعطيك العااافيه 
وجاااري انتظااار دمـــــــــــووع الغلا
تمنياااتي للجميع بالتوفيق

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم* 
*بسم الله نبدأ* 









> *1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *في مستشفى القطيف.* 
> *2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
> *أمي ومن ثم أمي ومن ثم أمي ..* 
> ...



 
*سعادة كبيرة غمرتي هنا..* 
*فتذكرت طفولتي...* 
*وحلمت بمستقبلي...* 

*تمنياتي للجميع بمستقبل زاهر..وتوفيق دائم..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*غاليتي صدفة البحر...* 
*موضوعكِ هذا منتهى في الروعة ..وقمة في الجمال...* 
*يعطيك العافية ..*
*وكل الشكر لاختياري هنا...* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..* 
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كم كان لحضوركِ*
*إطلالة ساحرة*
*تواجد رائع*
*مع هذا لقد علت الابتسامة على شفتي>> من اجوبتك*
*ياقلبي هع هع*
*فطستيني ههههههههههههههههه*
*لكِ مني كل الود*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*فــــــــــــــرح*
*مشكورة ياقلبوووو*
*على رووعة هالمرور ..*
*طلة مشرقة*
*دائماً ما أرجوهااا*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ولا زال الوقت يمضي*
*وينقضي عمرنآ معهـ*
*فلمَ لانسترجع هذه الذكريآت*
*الجميلة*
*مع ضيفتنا الرائعة*
*~ كبرياء ~*
*فالتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموعه 
ونستينا بأجوبتش الحلوه 
ننتظر ضيفتنا الجاية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيتم الأستدعاء الآن

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عــــــــــفافـ الهدى ،،،*
*لـ أولـ مرة أستشفـ شيئاً منـ شخصيتكـِ الراااائعهـ ,,*
*صدقاً أستمتعتـ بـ رفقهـ إجاباتكـِ المملؤة وعيـ و عذوبهـ ,,,*
*دمعهـ على السطور ,,,*
*كما أعتدتكـِ راااائعهـ داااائماً ,,,*
*تبهرينيـ بـ روعة الأنسانهـ فيـ أعماقكـِ ،،*
*دمتيـ بـ جمالـ روحكـِ و رسمكـِ ,,*
*صدفة البحر ,,*
*جزيلـ الشكر لكـِ منيـ ،،*
*لـ روعة ما جادتـ بهـ يداكـِ ،،*
*و تمـ أستدعاء كبرياء ،،*
*و نحنـ جميعاً بـ إنتظار ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> سيتم الأستدعاء الآن



*عفافـ الهدى ,,,*
*تسلمييينـ يا قلبيـ يا الحضور و المساندة ،،،*
*تمـ الأستدعاء ,,*
*جزيلـ الشكر لـ روعة روحكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## سيناريو

*صدوفه حبيبتي* 
*بارك الله فيك* 
*طرح رااائع* 
*دمتي بسعادهـ* 
*وسأعاود الآن لقراءة ماسبق* 
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

> *1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
> *ببلـدي الثآآني .. وحبيبي أكثر من بلدي الأصلي* 
> *سيهآت ..~* 
> *2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
> *عمـي ..}, وأمي وأبوي ..~* 
> *3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
> *إني كنت <-- لآحظووووو كنت دلوعه بقوه هههههههه*
> *ومآعندي من سني بنآآت فكنت ألعب* 
> *مع أولآد عمي وأخووي ونلعب الأميرره والوحش هااااااع* 
> ...








ثآآنكس على الاستضآآفه الحلووه .. 
حيرتووني بأسأله هع
وأسأله كآنت حلووهـ .. 
وبعضهآ ذكررني بشي مو حلو بحيآتي ..~
لآعدمت منكم هالموآضيع الحلووهـ ... 
ثآآنكس صدفة البحر على الموضوع الحلوو .. 
وتسلموون للدموع إحسآس وعفاف على الاستدعاااء 
لآعدمـ .. 
كبريـآآء ..~

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباااا*
*فكرة حلوووة وراائعه*
*تسلمييين صدوفه ع هييك طرح*
*الله يعطيج الف عااافيه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كبرياء 
استمتعنا معاش باللقاء الجميل 

يعطيش الله الف عافية 

بانتظار الضيف الجديد

----------


## صدفة البحر

*كبريآإء*
*كم كان لـ عنفوانكِ*
*رؤية رائعة ..*
*حضوركِ اسعدني*
*دمتِ بهذا التألق*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سيناريووو*
*لكم افتقدتُ هذا الأسم الرائع*
*كوني دائماً بقربي*
*وفي حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*شذاااااوي*
*تزيِّن صفحتي*
*حينما ترى بصمتكِ الرائعة*
*تجول بين سطورها*
*لاعدمتُ إشراقتكِ*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*مراحــــــل من أعمارنا*
*قضيناهااا ,,*
*كلٌ لهااا موقفهااا*
*رؤيتهاااا*
*ولهذا سنستضيف أختنا*
*المميزة والمذهلة بقلمها الشآعري*
*( براءة من الحب )*
*فالتتفضل بعد الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سيتم الأستدعاء

----------


## نُون

*مساء الخير ..*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكن عزيزاتي ،،*
*لي شرف الحضور إلى هنا ..* 
*تفاجأت بإختياري ، بقدر شعوري بالفرح لأنني سأنضم إلى هذا المتصفح ...* :amuse: 
*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
 الأحساء ، 
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
 بالطبع ابي و امي و اخوتي أخي الأكبر بدرجة كبيرة ..
*3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
 امممم
أتذكر نهوضي من النوم و أنا طفلة في الإبتدائية و حتى خروجي من المنزل 
خطوة خطوة .. <<< أم ذاكرة قوية  :amuse: 
*4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟*
 تقريباً ..
لأن ابي من النوع الذي يقدس البنات فلا يرفع صوته او يده على واحدة منا ،
أما الولاد فإن اضطر سيقوم بذلك حتماً ...
*5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟*
 بالطبع _ أروع يوم _
أقسم بأن لذاك اليوم رائحة مميزة لا تزال عالقةً في ذهني ،
الموقف المبكي أن أمي اوصلتني للمدرسة و ذهبت ، <<< اهئ اهئ 
لكن مع ذلك لم أتجرأ على إنزال دمعة حتى وصولي للمنزل ..
*6/عبث الطفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟*
 اممم
هادئة نوعاً ما ،
أعشق الطفولة بشكل كبير لذلك أبحث عنها في أي مكان ،
لم يكن في سني سوى أخوتي الأولاد لذلك ..
طوال الأسبوع في بيت أهل أمي مع بنوتات ذاك المنزل .
*7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟*
 تقريباً ،،
ألتقيت بعضهم في المرحلة الجامعية لكن ..
هو مجرد سلام ليس إلا ..


*:*


*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟*
 اووو
مغبرة أنا ..
أذكر أني أسرق روج من أي مكان ، و أروح قدام المراية و يالله ابتدي اصبغ وجهي ..
و خل احد يفتح الغرفة ليطيح قلبي برجولي << تقولون مسوية جريمة ..
*2/هل حآولتي أن تقودي سيارهـ ؟*
 نعم ..
في البحر <<< المكان الوحيد للإنطلاق ..
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟*
مراعاة جميلة ،،
*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟*
 ......
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟*
 إلى أن أتخرج و أنتسب إلى الجامعة لأكمل دراستي 
و الحمدلله تم ذلك ...
*6/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في ذاكـرتكـِ؟* 
 الهستيرية نوعاً ما ،
 و بضع من ذكريات تلك الأيام في صندوق خاص ..
*:* 


*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
 الحياة ليست سوى ..
معبر ، علنا نجيد اجتيازه ، كما تهوى قلوبنا ..
*2/كيف هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم الأمومه؟*
 انا عازبة 
 :embarrest: 
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟*
 حتى الآن لم أجرب ذلك ..
*4/هل ستربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟*
 بإذن الله ، 
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟*
 أعتذر عن الإجابة _ عذراً _ 

*:* 



*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟*
 لولاه لما وجدت حواء ، و لولا حواء لما وجد آدم ..
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟*
 كل رجل يحمل في قلبه شعوراً صادقاً يوجهه نحو حواء ،،
أيما كانت ، و أينما كانت ...
*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟*
سيدة نساء العالمين سلام الله عليها ، 
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟*
 عينيه ربما ..
*5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟*
 عادي جداً ..
لكل منا ميول خاص و رغبات ،،
*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟*
 لن أبوح له بذلك ، و لكن ربما نظراتي ، كلماتي ، أساليبي ستبوح بذلك ..
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟*
اهديه الشعر كله على أمل أن يهدي حواء نصفه ،، 
 :amuse: 
*8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟*
أنا امرأة تحمل بين جوفها قدرٍ تجهله  ..
هي ..
و أنت ..
و الجميع ،،
فكن في العون دوماً ، لئلا تندم غداً .. 


*:*

 كان لوجودي هنا طعم آخر 
لا يوصف ..
شكراً لكم جميعاً 
أهديكم من الدعاء اطهره و انقاه ..
موفقين جميعاً
تحياتي..

----------


## صدفة البحر

*واااااااااااااو*
*براءة من الحب*
*فصلتي لنآ عن جزء من حيآتكِ*
*كان رائعاً أسلوبكِ هنااا*
*وأروع حضوركِ المُتألق*
*كوني بخير*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*يُعيد الزمن نفسهـ*
*ليستقر في بوااطن* 
*شخصية مُذهلهـ ,,*
*رائعة بكل المعآني*
*لن أخجل من مدحهااا*
*ولكنني لن أُبالغ*
*دخلتِ قلبي ..*
*بأسلوبها الج ـميل*
*للدموع إحساسـ*
*تفضلي معنااا*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*


*ماشاء الله..أجوبة رائعة...*
*جذبتني كثيراً...*

*يعطيكم العافية...*

*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

*اكرر  جُل شكري..لصاحبة الموضوع المتميزة...*
*صدفة البحر...*

*موفقة أخية..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صدووووفهـ ,,,,*
*سويتيها فينيـ ,,,*
*سـ أعود لكمـ غداً بـ إذنـ المولى ,,,*
*لـ إدراجـ إجاباتيـ ,,*
*و عذراً لأنـ الوقتـ لا يسفعنيـ حالياً ,,,*
*سـ أعود حتماً ,,,*
*غداً أحملـ زهور شكريـ ,,,*
*و حروفـ إمتنانيـ لكـ صدفة البحر ,,,*
*موضوعكـ أعاد الحياة لـ قسميـ ,,,*
*شكراً جزيلاً لكـِ ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

صدفه  

يعطيك العافية 

اختي على  الطرح  الاكثر من رائع  
دمت بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

براءة 
استمتعنا معك ولأسسلوبك الراقي طعم جميل 

بانتظارك اختي للدوع حساس

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــــــرآآآحبـ لـ الجميعـ ,,,* 
*و معذرة على التأخير ,,,,* 





> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> *اللهمـ صليـ وسلمـ وزد وباركـ على محمد وآلـ محمد ,,,*
> 
> **
> *و عليكمـ السلامـ و الرحمة منـ اللهـ و الرضوانـ ,,,,*
> 
> 
> ...



 




*سـ أعووووود ,,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*عدنا و العود أحمد ,,,,*




> *:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*صدووووفهـ يا قلبيـ ,,,*
*المعذرة عاالتأخير ,,,,*
*و ألفـ شكر عاالفكر الراااائعهـ ,,,,*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عااااافيهـ ,,,*
*لا عدمنااااااااكـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للدموع احساس 
فعلا اسمك يليق بك
هذا ما بان ولاح لي عندما قرأت كلماتك 
التي استأنست بقراءتها 
يعطيش الله الف عافية حبيبتي 
بانتظار ضيفتنا الجديده

----------


## صدفة البحر

*للدموع إحساسـ ,,*
*سطوركـِ ..*
*أخذتني إلى عالمكِ لـفترة ,,*
*إبداعكِ .. كلمآتكِ*
*رووووووووووووووووعهـ ..*
*لكِ مني كل الود*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ويبقى لـ عآلمــــــــــــنا*
*أشخــــــــــــــــــآص ..*
*نودّ أن يزوروا متصفحنااا*
*ضيفتنا التآلية هي :*
*زهرة البنفسج*
*فالتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــــرآآآحبـ صدوووفهـ ,,,,*




> *للدموع إحساسـ ,,*
> 
> *سطوركـِ ..*
> *أخذتني إلى عالمكِ لـفترة ,,*
> *إبداعكِ .. كلمآتكِ*
> *رووووووووووووووووعهـ ..*
> *لكِ مني كل الود*






*الروعة أنتمـ ,,,*
*و الجمالـ لا يعدو يوماً أنـ يكونـ جمالـ أرواحكمـ ,,,*
*تمـ أستدعاء زهرة البنفسجـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## فرح

يا كل الاحسااااس حبيبتي 
حرووووفك عذبه رااائعه هي انتِ
استمتعت بالقراااائه هــــــــنـا
يعطيك العااافيه 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------


## صدفة البحر

*هلا حبيبتي فروووووووووووووحهـ*
*مشكورة ياقلبووو على الطلهـ*
*الروووعهـ*
*لاتحرميناا*
*كوني معنا على تواااصل*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سيتم تغيير الأستضاافهـ*
*إلى أن تُتاح الفرصة لأختي*
*الغالية زهرة البنفسج*
*إلى هذااا*
*نود استضاافة ..*
*المشرفة الرائعة ..*
*والأخت العزيزة ..*
*نوارة الدنيااا*
*فالتتفضل محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآله*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صدوووفهـ يا قلبيـ ,,,*
*يبدو ليـ أنـ بنفسجـ لا تتواجد فيـ هذة الأيامـ ,,,*
*أعتقد أنـ منـ الأفضلـ أنـ يتمـ أختيار شخصيهـ أخرى ,,,*
*حتى لا يتوقفـ الموضوعـ ,,,*
*و ندعـ بنفسجـ لـ حينـ عودتها ,,,*
*و الرأيـ أولاً و أخيراً لكـِ ,,,*
*فقط ,,,*
*لا أحببـ أنـ يتوقفـ مثلـ هذا الموضوعـ الرااائعـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*و سـ يتمـ الأستدعاء حالاً ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ :)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بانتظار الغلا نواره

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

> ** 
> *1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
> *لم اولد في مستشفى كالبقية* 
> *ولدت في مزرعة نخيل حيث كانت امي مع اخوتي في زيارة لمزرعة الوالد انذاك ....فاجأها المخاض ولم يسعفهم الوقت لنقلها للمستشفى* 
> 
> *فتمت ولادتي في مزرعة ...وهل تعرفون هذه المزرعة ؟*
> *بالتأكيد جميعنا سمعنا ن حادثة حريق القديح* 
> *حيث نصبت تلك الخيمة المشؤمة في نخيل مهدوم* 
> 
> ...



 
صدوفة 

عن جد موضوعك رائع رائع رائع
الف الف شكر للاستضافة 

والشكر موصول للغالية دائما والمتألقة دائما  للدموع احساس  لدعوتها الكريمة 

اتمنى ان اكون وفقت في الاجابات 

تحياتي وامنياتي بالموفقية للجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نواره لم اتفاجأ بل بهرت بك 
يا حبي لك انسانه رائعه جدا 
في حياتك في طفولتك في كل شيء 
وما اجمل ان تكوني قدوة لنا 
ومنافسة قوية لي ....ها ها 
كم زاد اعجابي بك حبيبتي
وشكري موصول لأحلى صدفة لأختيارك المميز

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ووووووواااو*
*نوارة ,,*
*عالمكِ مختلف عن جميع العوالمـ ,,*
*كم اعجبني بوحكِ الرئع*
*شكراً لتلبية الدعوووووووووووووووة*
*لك حبي ,,*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ونستمر في سرد بوح*
*حواااااااااااااااااااااء ..*
*حواء انتي وعالمكِ الخآص* 
*مع أختي الغالية ..*
*صاحبة المشاعر المرهفهـ*
*moony*
*فالتتفضل محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وعترته الاطهااار*

----------


## MOONY

> *ونستمر في سرد بوح*
> *حواااااااااااااااااااااء ..*
> *حواء انتي وعالمكِ الخآص* 
> *مع أختي الغالية ..*
> *صاحبة المشاعر المرهفهـ*
> *moony*
> *فالتتفضل محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وعترته الاطهااار*



تسلمين عزيزتي
على هذا الإطراء الجميل
سعدت لأختياركِ لي ضيفه
سأعود بعد قليل للإجابه
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

*وسنبدآ بأول مرحله..* 
 ** 
*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*

في الولايات المتحده الأمريكيه  في ولاية دلاس
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
 
 
أمي فهي  كل شيء بحياتي 
 

 *3/موقف** من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
 
 في ذهني موقف أذكره  كانت ألعب مع ولد خالتي
 وكان جنبي عصفوري الكناري :sad2: 
 وهو من شطانته أخذ الكوره وضربه فمات عاد أني دفنته
  وسويت له فاتحه 3 أيام :toung: 
  

 *4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟*

لا مافي فرق الحمد لله  بس يمكن أخواني يحسوو بالفرق لأني الوحيده المدلعه :embarrest: 
 

 * 5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟*
 كنت مبسوطه أني دخلت  المدرسه وأني كبرت
 وأذكر أني مانمت أنتظر الصبح عشان ألبس المريول
 خخ
 وكنت مستغربه من الي يصيحوو و :weird: 
 
  
 
*6/عبث ال**طفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟* 
 
براءه  ممزوجه بالشقاووه
 


 *7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟* 
لا لم يعد هناك تواصل
 


 *:* 

 
**


 
*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟* 
 
في المتوسط إذكر اني رحت واخذت علبة المكياج وبديت أصبغ الوجه
 وحصلنا تهزيئه :rolleyes:  
 وصبغت 
 

 * 2/هل حآولتي ان تقودي سياره*
لاكنت اقول لأبوي ياريت نسوق بس ماحاولت اسوق
  
 
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟*

كانوو متفهمين بس كثر عنادي جننتهم  :wacko: 
 
 
*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟*
لم يوجد
 
  
 
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟*
كنت أطمح أن أكون  مختصة  في علم النفس
 أوالتربيه الخاصه
 وماحصل الا اللغة العربية
  بس يلا ما أحد يأخذ الا نصيبه :bigsmile: 
 
5/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في
* ذاكـرتكـِ؟*
 
لا شيء لم يبقى له مكان
 

 
**



 
*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
نظرتي للحياه اليوم مختلفه عن الأمس
 عندي أمل بأن غداً أفضل
  
 
*2/كيف** هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم* *الأمومه؟*

 لسه لاحقين عالشقى :toung:  
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟*

 ___________ 
*4/هل ست**ربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟*

 أكيد  
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟*
 

ان أرضي الله وأرضي أهلي
 
*:*



 
**




*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟*

الأمان والتفاهم والمشاركه 
 
  
 
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟*
الرجل المتفهم
  الكريم المثقف
 الحنون
 

*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟*
السيده زينب عليها السلام
 
  
 
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟*
طوله
 وعيونه :embarrest: 



 *5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟*
 حلوو يكون ماتبع للموضه ويعرف الجديد بس لا يكون اهتمامه  مقارب لهتمام المرأه
 



*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟*
 على حسب الموقف يمكن أسامح إذاندم و أعتذر 
  بس لو حسيته مو نادم مارح ارجع وأدوس على قلبي
 
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟*
سلمتك قلبي أمانه                       
 حبيبي خلي بالك عليه   

ضمه بين صدرك               
  وحافظ على عهدك
 أمانه
 *8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟*

عامل المرأه كم تحب أن تعاملك
 وكن عطوفاً

 في النهايه
 دعواتي للجميع بالتوفيق
 وسدد الله خطاكم
 وشكراً لكِ عزيزتي
 صدووفه
 وربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيه
 وكذلك للعزيزه الغاليه للدموع إحساس
 على دعوتها الكريمه
 مودتي وتحياتي
 تحياتي القلبيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

موني 
طلعتي شخصية احلى من ما توقعت 
الله يعطيش العافية

----------


## صدفة البحر

*بوجودكِ* 
*moony*
*تقف الكلمآت خجلاً .. لمحياكِ*
*أستمعتُ بحضوركِ هناااا*
*لكِ مني كل الود*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سنُكمل مشوااار عوالم حوااء*
*نبعث فيهم حيآة الماضي*
*والحاضر ونرسخها للمستقبل المشررق*
*ضيفتنا التآلية ..*
*عذااااااااااااب المشاعر*
*فلتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآلهـ ,,*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أُخيتي الغالية*
*للدموع إحساسـ ,,*
*ستقفين مكآني حالياً ,,*
*إلى أن تتحسن أحوااااالي ..*
*دعواااتكِ الصآدقة ,,*
*لـزين نخلص الحمل .. هههه*
*تحياتي القلبية ..*
*صدووووووووفهـ*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

> *أُخيتي الغالية*
> 
> *للدموع إحساسـ ,,*
> *ستقفين مكآني حالياً ,,*
> *منـ عيوووونيـ ياالـ غلاااا ,,,,*
> *إلى أن تتحسن أحوااااالي ..*
> *دعواااتكِ الصآدقة ,,*
> *لـزين نخلص الحمل .. هههه*
> *تحياتي القلبية ..*
> *صدووووووووفهـ*






*على الرحبـ و السعهـ ,,,,*
*و يسعدنيـ صدقاً ,,,*
*تبنيـ موضوعـ رااائعـ مثلـ موضوعكـِ ,,,*
*فقط كونيـ بخير عزيزتيـ ,,,*
*لا عدمنااااااااكـِ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يعطيش الصحه والعافية صدوفه 
ما تشوفي شر 
واهمشي صحة الغاليين 
نبي ولدنا حلو وذذكي وذا طله حلوه مثل امه 
الله يتمم لش على خير حبيبتي

----------


## MOONY

> موني 
> طلعتي شخصية احلى من ما توقعت 
> الله يعطيش العافية




تسلمين غلاتي  عيونج الحلووه
أسعدني  ردكِ
أشكر لكِ تواصلكِ
تحياتي

----------


## MOONY

> *بوجودكِ* 
> *moony*
> *تقف الكلمآت خجلاً .. لمحياكِ*
> *أستمعتُ بحضوركِ هناااا*
> *لكِ مني كل الود*





تسلمين عزيزتي أنا من سعدت 
بوجودي في مثل هذا اموضوع الرائع
ربي يقومك بالسلامه
تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

سطــور .
 أستمتعت بـــ قرائتها .. والتعمق
في خفاااياها ومعانيها ..
 
صدفة البحر

طرح راقي و رائع لـــ / أبعد الحدود 
شكراً لكِ .

دمتن بخير .

:)

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــــرآآآحبـ بـ الجميعـ ,,,*
*و مركبة الحياة تسير ,,,*
*دونـ أنـ تلتفتـ لحظهـ ,,,*
*لمنـ أمتطى ظهرها و منـ تخلفـ عنها ,,,*
*و لأنـ أختنا عذابـ المشاعر ,,,*
*لمـ تتواجد لـ الآنـ ,,,*
*سـ أبدء ,,,*
*بعد إذنـ الأختـ الغاليهـ ,,,*
*صدووووفهـ ,,,*
*بـ أختيار شوقـ المحبهـ ,,,*
*فـ لـ تتفضلـ محفوفهـ بـ أفضلـ الصلوااااتـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


مـ س ـائكم خ ـير ورض ـى من ربي الرح ـمن ..


..

..


ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ خ ـيتي ص ـدفه ،،


موض ـوع في قمة الـ ج ـمااال والرووع ــه ..


أح ـسنتِ الإخ ـتيار والطرح ..


وتـ س ـلمي لي ح ـبيبتي نبض الإح ــساس على إخ ـتياري وإستدع ـائي ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكم الـ ع ـافيه ،، وع ـساكم عالقووه ..


لي ع ـوده قريبه بإذنه تـ ع ـالى ..


دمتم بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> *سنبدآ بأول مرحله..* 
> 
> 
> *1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟* 
> 
> الـ ج ـش ،، مـ س ـتشفى القطيف المركزي .. 
> 
> *2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟* 
> البابا والماما وأخ ــواتي .. 
> ...



 
لي ع ـوووده ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

> *:* 
> 
> 
> *1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
> 
> 
> قاااس ــيه ،، مُـــ ش ــقه ،،
> 
> 
> ...



 

ترددتُ كثيراً في إج ـابة بـ ع ـض الأس ـئله هُـنا ..


ولكن ش ـعووري بقربكم مني أزااح هذا التردد عن قلبي ،،


وتركني أس ـترس ـل في الـ ح ـديث والإفـ ص ـاح عما بداخ ـلي ..


..

..


كلمة ش ـكر أوج ـهها لـِ ص ـاحبة هذا الموضوع الرائع ..


وج ـزيل إمتناني للـ ع ـزيزه نبض الإح ـساس على إس ـتدعائها وإخ ـتيارها لي ..


دمتم مووفقين وبرع ـاية الرح ـمن ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كانتـ الرحلهـ بـ رفقتكـِ ممتعهـ لـ الغايهـ ,,,*
*و الموقفـ الذيـ ذكرتيهـ ,,,*
*عانيتـ فترة طفولتيـ خوفـ حدوثها ليـ ,,,*
*كنتـ أخافـ النساء كثيراً ,,,*
*لكنـ الشيء المفيد الذيـ حدثـ ليـ ,,,*
*أنـ خوفيـ منهمـ جعلنيـ ألتزمـ بـ حجابيـ ,,,*
*منذ الصغر ,,,*
*شوووواقهـ غلااااتيـ ,,,*
*شكراً جزيلاً ,,,*
*لـ حضوركـِ الرااائعـ ,,,*
*لا عدمناااااااااكـِ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*و تستمر رحلتنا دونـ توقفـ ,,,*
*و تتوقـ الأنفسـ لـ معانقة ,,,*
*شيئاً منـ عوالمـ ,,,*
*الشخصية الإبداعيهـ ,,,*
*و المتألقهـ داااائماً ,,,*
*أميرة المرحـ ,,,*
*فـ تتفضلـ تحفها الصلاة على محمد وآلـ محمد ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شواقه كتير استمتعنا معاش 
وبانتظار اموره

----------


## Princess

كمرحباموضوع مره لطيف .. 


وبصراحه كنت اتابع من وراء الكواليس .. :toung:  
وفاجأني الأستدعاء,, تسلم الغاليه للدموع احساس على الأستدعاء من ذوقش غناتي..

وتسلمي صدوفه على هالطرح المميز .. 




** 
*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
*مستشفى الدمام المركزي..* 
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
*خالي المرحوم ..* 
*3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
*سماعي لخبر وفاته بعد مرور عام ..* 
*4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟*
*يعني بعض الشيء بس مو تفرقه.. بمعنى البنت الين في المعامله والولد اشد لصقل شخصيته..* 
*5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟*
*ماقبلوني في المدرسه قالو لي اطلعي برا..*
*كان عمري 5 سنوات ومارحت الروضه بس كنت ماشالله علي ذكيه .... اذكر امي صارت تحايل في مديرة المدرسه تقبلني وهي تقول بنتش صغيره وسالفه.. قامت امي تقول ليها خذيها احتياط وخل استاذتهم تسالها وتشوف مدى استيعابها واذا مفهيه بتطلع برا.... طوفو علي كم يوم عفر اسبوع تالي اتصلت المديرة في امي وقالت بنشوف بنتش احتياط تصلح بهالعمر للدراسة لو لا..**وفعلا اذكرها الله يذكرها بكل خير .. ابله رجاء .معلمتي بالصف الأول. قالت لي اعد من 1 الى 10 واسمع سورة الفاتحه واقول انشوده و صارت تسولف وياي وتشوفني اخذ واعطي لو لا ..*
*وعفيا علي بردت قلب الماما وخذوني ..* 
*6/عبث الطفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟*
*هدوء .. مطيعه.. وشقيه وداهيه من تحت لتحت ..*
*كنت الزعيمة في بيت ابوي العود.. بحكم اني اول الأحفاد..* 

*7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟*
*مع الأسف لا.. من يومين ماكدت اصدق عمري لما كلمت صديقه لي عالماسنجر من اول ابتدائي كانت معاي الى ثالث متوسط بعدها فرقتنا الثانويه والوقت والدنيا 5 سنين انقطعنا ومن يومين محادثة هالمسنجر جمعتنا* 


*:* 

** 

*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟*
*14 سنه* 
*2/هل حآولتي أن تقودي سيارهـ ؟*
*ايه ,, عمي الغالي تأبط بودره حايل فيني في البحر اسوق سيارته جيب .. طبعا اني خوافه وهو..*
*ـ باعلمش وباساعدش لا تخافي ..*
*في البدايه كل شوي اوقف .. ويوم استحليت الوضع  قمت اسرع وافحط واسوي خمسات وهو* 
*ــ اميروووه داهية العما لا ترمينا في البحر شوي شوي .. وشوووي حححححححح طفت السياره..*
*اني  !!!!!*
*عمي ××××××*
*نزل وفتح الكبوت بالسرعه..*
 :evil: * ــ هذا اللي ماتخاف .. حمت منش وطفت..* 
 :toung: * ــ حق لا تقول لي اسوق مره ثانيه ما انعطى وجه..<< شين وقواة عين* 
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟*
*ممممممم يتكاثر فيها كلمة لا..و .. مو زين... وطبعا الحين لما وعيت وكبرت عذرتهم وعرفت انهم على حق .. اما في بعض المسائل الشخصيه كانو يقولو لي عقلش في راسش .. يعني مثلا ..سماع الأغاني الله يلا يعودها ايام.. كانت امي تقول .. انتين واعيه انها حرام.. وانتين وعقلش وضميرش .. بتسمعي اسمعي لحالش مابمنعش ابغاش تتركيها عن اقتناع.. وفعلا .. جاء اليوم اللي تركتها عن اقتناع** تام بل وحتى اكرهها واكره ايامي اللي كنت اقضيها واني اسمع* 
*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟*
*ههههههههه مسخره وعبث لا اكثر .. يعني لعبنا ويا بعض انت الرجال واني المرأه.. ويللا عرسنا ومدري ويش .. خلاص حكمت فلان احبه واذا كبرنا بنتزوج..  بس حب عن حق وحقيقه لا يوجد..* 
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟*
*كنت اطمح اصير مهندسة ديكور..وماوصلت لهالطموح*
*بالمقابل وصلت لطموح ارضى ذاتي والحمدلله .. كوني مصممة واشتغل في مؤسسة وادرب طالبات على التصميم .. يعتبر بالنسبه لي اكبر انتاج و ابداع..* 
*6/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في ذاكـرتكـِ؟*
*ههههههههههههه الصياح اخر الليل وكتابة خواطر الحزن وتضخيم الأمور وتحكيم العاطفه على العقل ..* 


*:* 


** 


*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
*الحياة حلوه.. حلوووه.. بس لمن يفهمها..* 
*2/كيف هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم الأمومه؟*
*مافي زوج .. نفره عزوبية*  
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟*
*اييه صراحة احس روحي مقصره في بيتنا.. لدرجة ان اخوي الصغير الأسبوع اللي طاف يوم الجمعه هو يوم اجازتي جاني يقول..*
 :evil: * قومي روحي شغلش .. هذا مو بيتش شغلش بيتش..*
*يعني مو زي لول في البيت ومسؤوليتي قلت فيه بحكم اني في الدوام مغلب الوقت.. 3 العصر - 9 الليل*
*ضاع اليوم ...* 
*4/هل ستربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟*
*ايه مع التغيير في بعض الأساليب فلكل جيل متطلباته..* 
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟*
*الله يرزقنا وكل عزوبيه زوج صالح* 
*والا.. افضل القعده عند امي وابوي احسن من الله يبلاني بواحد فيه خلل في ذاته وعباداته والتزاماته*  


*:* 



** 


*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟*
*حاليا.. ابوي*  
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟*
*السيد حسن نصر الله.. حفظه الله ورعاه*  
*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟*
*ومن غيرها ,, سيدة نساء العالمين.. فاطمة عليها السلام..*
*ولو انها قدوة بحق لثلة قليلة من نساء الأرض في زمان الغيبه..* 
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟*
*اسمر ,, طويل ,, عريض الأكتاف ,, مفتول الساعدين*
*يعني فيه عضلات بس مو زي المصارع*  
*5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟*
*حلو يكون انيق ومرتب وبسيط .. بس يهتم بالموضه..*
*ويش خلا لي هذا..!!*
*لا طبعا ما احسه رجال صراحه اللي من هالشاكله..* 
*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟*
*انسحب من حياته بهدوء.. واطلب الأنفصال لكن مو على طول .. بعد ان اعيش وياه فتره من الزمن جسد بلا روح.. بمعنى اكون وياه ومو وياه.. مطنشتنه عالآخر.. ولا حتى اكلمه او ارد عليه....<< بسم الله على عمري الرحمن..*
*لأني احس.. اثارة البلبلة والمشاكل والأنتقام بأي طريقه.. ما يقهر ادم كثر ماراح يقهره التجاهل و الحقران من حواء ازاء خيانته..*
*ابداء القهر والفجيعه.. يحسسه بالعظمه وانه مهم..*
*غير اذا تركته بهدوء.. بيحس انه ماعاد له قيمه في حياتي ومايقهر ادم كثر مايقهره انه مايسوى شي في نظر حواء..*
*وجهة نظري هذي طبعا..* 
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟*
*بالأحرى ليس بيت شعر .. بل نثر من فيض قلمي:*
خذني اليك... اميرة... تتوجها الغيره.. بقايا انسانه.. شل عقلها الفكر والحيره..
ترسم بقلبها صورة للعشق فيخون دمها المجرى ويعرقل للشوق كل تعابيره.. 
*8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟* 
رفقا.. بالقوارير.. :)  
*:* 

*يعطيكم الف عافيه*
*استمعت واني اجاوب الأسئله*
*تسلمي صدفه من كل مكروه* 
*والله يوفق الجميع لكل خير* 
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*أميرة المرحـ ,,,*
*كانتـ رحلتكـِ الحياتيهـ ,,,*
*ممتعهـ لـ الغايهـ ,,,*
*تنبضـ بـ الجمالـ ,,,*
*و لا عجبـ أنـ تصنعـ منكـِ أيامكـِ الماضيهـ ,,,*
*سيدة لـ الأبداعـ ,,,*
*شكراً جزيلاً لـ أستجابتكـِ ,,,*
*لـ دعوتنا ,,,*
*لا عدمنااااااااكـِ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااايااا ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> *على الرحبـ و السعهـ ,,,,*
> *و يسعدنيـ صدقاً ,,,*
> *تبنيـ موضوعـ رااائعـ مثلـ موضوعكـِ ,,,*
> *فقط كونيـ بخير عزيزتيـ ,,,*
> *لا عدمنااااااااكـِ ,,,*
> *خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,,*
> *للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*[/center]



*للدموع إحساسـ*
*شاكرة لكِ غاليتي هذه الروح الراائعهـ ..*
*وآسفهـ إذا كُنتُ أحملتكِ فوق طاقتكِ ..*
*وأجبرتكِ متابعة هذا الطرح ...*
*يخجل قلمي .. وهو يشكركِ*
*لك الود مكلل بورود الاخوة ..*

*أختك* 
*صدوووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> الله يعطيش الصحه والعافية صدوفه 
> ما تشوفي شر 
> واهمشي صحة الغاليين 
> نبي ولدنا حلو وذذكي وذا طله حلوه مثل امه 
> الله يتمم لش على خير حبيبتي



 
*أُخيتي الغالية على قلبي* 
*~ عفاف الهدى ~* 
*الشر مايجيكِ ياقلبي ..*
*وأكيد أهم شيء صحتهـ ..*
*هو امتعبنا وبعدهـ مايجي >>*
*ما أروح بعيد .. أكيد طالع على خالتهـ*
*عفافووه* 
*هههههههه*
*الله يسعدكِ ياربي على هالدعواات الصآدقهـ*
*دعواتي لكِ بالموفقيه ..*
*أختكِ*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> تسلمين عزيزتي أنا من سعدت 
> بوجودي في مثل هذا اموضوع الرائع
> ربي يقومك بالسلامه
> تحياتي



*moony*
*تتدااخل المشآعر لتُخرج لكِ صدق نواياها الطيبة*
*لوجودكِ وتلبيتكِ دعوتي ..*
*ربما يكون الطرح رائع  ولكن ليس كروعة حضوركِ بين سطورهـ*
*لكِ مني كل الود والتقدير*
*أختكِ*
*صدوووووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
> 
> سطــور .
> أستمتعت بـــ قرائتها .. والتعمق
> في خفاااياها ومعانيها .. 
> 
> صدفة البحر
> 
> طرح راقي و رائع لـــ / أبعد الحدود 
> ...



* أميرة باحساسي*
*رائع لوجودكِ بين متصفحي ..*
*لا عدمتُ طلتكِ البهية ..*
*و ردودكِ العطرهـ*
*لك خآلص الشكر*
*أختكِ*
*صدووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه .. 
> 
> مـ س ـائكم خ ـير ورض ـى من ربي الرح ـمن .. 
> 
> .. 
> .. 
> 
> ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ خ ـيتي ص ـدفه ،، 
> 
> ...



 *شوق المحبهـ*
*تمتزج عبآرات الشكر .. لـ صاحبة هذه*
*الروح الطاهرهـ ..*
*وقوفكِ هنااا ...  أسعدني جداً*
*لا عدمتكِ غاليتي ..*
*أختك*
*صدووووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

> كمرحباموضوع مره لطيف .. 
> 
> 
> 
> وبصراحه كنت اتابع من وراء الكواليس .. 
> وفاجأني الأستدعاء,, تسلم الغاليه للدموع احساس على الأستدعاء من ذوقش غناتي..
> 
> وتسلمي صدوفه على هالطرح المميز .. 
>  
> ...



 *أميرة المرح*
*من خلف الزرنووق >> تراقبنااا*
*صدناش ههههه*
*لين جاء دورش ..*
*بجد عالمكِ مليء بالشقااوة*
*ولكنني حتماً استمتعت لتوااجدي بين سطوركِ الخآصهـ*

*أخيراً ...*
*شاكرة لكِ صدق دعواااتكِ ...*
*لكِ مني باقة ورد ..*


*أختك*
*صدووووووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*للدموع إحساسـ ..*

*نبدأ بكِ وننتهي ...*
*زرعتِ بنا أروع صفاتكِ ..*
*وأج ـملهاااا ...*
*حتى استقريتِ بقلوبنا رغماً عناااا ..*

*حبيبتي ...*
*قلدناكِ الدعوة والزيآرة ..*
*تروحي وترجعي بالسلااامه ..*

*اختك*
*صدووووفه*

----------


## سر النجاة

اختي اطروحة رائعة 
ولكن عندي ملاحظة صغيرة 
فقط اتمنى أن تتوسعي في الاختيار
بحيث لا يقتصر الموضوع على شخصيات معروفة في المنتدى
حتى يكون هناك فاعلية أكثر وتحفيز لبقية الأعضاء
موفقه لكل خير
دمتي بود
اختك 
سر النجاة

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــرآآآآحبـ صدوووفهـ ياالـ غلاااا ,,,,*




> *للدموع إحساسـ ..*
> 
> 
> *نبدأ بكِ وننتهي ...*
> *زرعتِ بنا أروع صفاتكِ ..*
> *وأج ـملهاااا ...*
> *حتى استقريتِ بقلوبنا رغماً عناااا ..*
> 
> *حبيبتي ...*
> ...






*لـ تكونيـ مطمئنهـ سنحتـ ليـ الفرصهـ أنـ أقرأ ما سطرتهـ هنا ,,,*
*قبلـ إنقطاعيـ عنكمـ ,,,*
*و لمـ أنسكمـ جميعاً منـ الدعاء ,,,*
*و الموضوعـ أبداً لنـ يتوقفـ ,,,*
*و سـ نكملـ المسيرة سوية ,,,*
*أتمنى أنـ تكونيـ بـ كلـ الخير ,,,*
*و منـ حيثـ أنتهينا ,,,*
*سـ نعود لـ نبدء ,,,*
*معـ شخصياتـ جديدة ,,,*
*قريبـــــــــــــــاً ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مــــــرآآآآحبـ خيتيـ ,,,*




> اختي اطروحة رائعة 
> 
> ولكن عندي ملاحظة صغيرة 
> فقط اتمنى أن تتوسعي في الاختيار
> بحيث لا يقتصر الموضوع على شخصيات معروفة في المنتدى
> حتى يكون هناك فاعلية أكثر وتحفيز لبقية الأعضاء
> موفقه لكل خير
> دمتي بود
> اختك 
> ...






*ملحوظهـ راااائعهـ ,,,*
*و تيقنيـ أنها لمـ تغبـ عنا أبداً ,,,*
*و الشخصياتـ المعروفهـ و إنـ عرفتـ فيـ المنتدى ,,,*
*إلا أنـ العالمـ الخفيـ خلفـ مسماها ليسـ معروفـ ،،،*
*و سـ يشاركنا الجميعـ هنا بـ إذنـ المولى ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مـــــــرآآآآحبـ ,,,*
*سـ نبدء المسير منـ جديد ,,,*
*منـ حيثـ توقفنا ,,,*
*لـ نودعـ شواطئ أميرة المرحـ ,,,*
*و لـ تنفسـ الصعداء على رمالـ الهمسـ الدافئ ,,,*
*و نسترقـ لحظاتـ بوحها ,,,*
*لـ نتشاركـ و إياها ,,,*
*شيء منـ عبقـ الذكرياتـ ,,,*
*ضيفتيـ هيـ ,,,*
*همسـ الصمتـ ,,,*
*فـ لـ تتفضلـ محفوفهـ بـ الصلاة على محمد وآلـ محمد ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لي الشرف بإن اتواجد بين طيات هذا المتصفح
وسأكون سعية جداً وأنا أبوح لكم بما يخلتجني ..
صدفة ..
طرح جميل جداً 
راق لي كثيراً ..
للدموع إحساس ..
شكراً على الاستدعاء عزيزتي ..
لي عودة مع الاجوبة ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ...

----------


## همس الصمت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*وسنبدآ بأول مرحله..* 
** 
*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
*القطيف ..* 
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
*الوالد الله يرحمة والوالدة وخواتي ..* 
*3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
*في مرة كنت أنا مع بنات عمتي بنروح نعلب في بيت ناس ويانا في المعلم*
*وكانت معنا بنت الجيران وأنا قلت برجع البيت أجيب لي فلوس*
*على أساس إنهم ينتظروني*
*وبالفعل رحت لما رجعت لقيتهم ماشيين في طريقهم*
*ولما لحقتهم قالوا لي مانبغاش تروحي معنا*
*لان بنت الجيران ماتحبش ولااتبيش ويانا*
*فظليت واقفه مكاني أطالعهم كيف يمشون لغاية ما أختفوا عن عيوني .*
*وبعدها دخلت بيت عمتي مكسورة الخاطر * 
*وسألتني عمتي ليش مارحت وياهم وقلت الها السالفه*
*وقالت لي إنها بتوريهم شغلهم على الي سووه فيني عشان لبنيه* 
*وهالموقف على إن صار ليه سنين كثيرة مرة*
*الا إني لازلت أتذكره وبحدافيرة*
*لانه فعلاً حز في نفسي ..* 
*4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟*
*أبداً كانت المعاملة سواسية*
*ومافيه أي تفرقة بينا*
*بس أنا كانت طلباتي أوامر لاني صغيرة البيت  ..* 
*5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟*
*أمممممممممم*
*بالظبط بالظبط ما أذكر*
*بس أني في كل سنة كنت أروح أول يوم وأحس روحي ضايعه ووحيدة ..* 
*6/عبث الطفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟*
*طفولتي هادئة مسالمة*
*كان ينأكل حقي وأنا ساكته ..* 
*7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟*
*لم يتواصل معي منهم سوى الذكريات ..* 


*:* 

** 

*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟*
*أول مرة في حياتي حطوا لي فيها ميك أب*
*كان لما كنت في عمر سنتين*
*مسكوني خواتي وعفسوا وجهي بذاك المكياج*
*وبعدها رزوني على الكرسي وصوروني*
*وللحين عندي الصورة واني حركات*
*كاني دمية من الدمى ..*
*بس الي حطيته واني كبيرة وأفهم عدل عدل*
*كان عمري 23 سنة*
*في زواج صديقتي ..* 
*2/هل حآولتي أن تقودي سيارهـ ؟*
*أبــــــــــــداً .*
*ولاحتى أفكر << الاخت جبانه  ..* 
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟*
*لم أعش فترة المراهقة أبداً*
*لان أهلي كانوا يتعاملون معي على إني إمرأة كبيرة*
*وليست فتاة مراهقه ..* 
*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟*
*لو كان وجد سأصفه بالبراءة والصدق أيضاً ..* 
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟*
*كنت أطمح إلى أن أدرس اللغة الانجليزية ولازلت أطمح لذلك*
*ولكن قدري كان مع الكيمياء ..* 
*6/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في ذاكـرتكـِ؟*
*أممممممممممم*
*بقي منه الهدوء والصمت*
*والبكاء بصمت على كل شي*
*وأكثر شي هو الوحده  ..* 


*:* 


** 


*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
*تفائل كبير إلى حد ما*
*ولكن قد يمتزج يوماً بالتشاؤم والخوف من المستقبل ..*  
*2/كيف هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم الأمومه؟*
*إذا الله كتب وتزوجت راح أخبركم .* 
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟*
*هذا بعد في حزته راح أخبركم ..* 
*4/هل ستربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟*
*على الرغم من التربية الرائعة التي تربيتها على يدي والدي*
*ولكنني لن أربي أولادي مثل هذه التربيه*
*لان الزمان الذي عشت فيه يختلف عن زمن أولادي*
*وكل زمن تختلف ظروفة عما سبق*
*لذلك تربيتي ستكون مختلفة تماماً ...* 
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟*
*أممممممممم*
*أشياء كثيرة تشغلني*
*منها أن أصل يوما الى مبتغاي*
*وأنال مرادي* 
*هي أشياء كثيرة قد لا أستطيع البوح بها هُنا ..* 


*:* 



** 


*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟*
*الرجل هو السند والعماد في هذه الحياة*
*وبرأيي المرأة لاتستطيع العيش بدون الرجل*
*إلا إذا أجبرتها الظروف ..* 
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟*
*تعجبني شخصية الرجل الحنون الطيب* 
*ذو الاخلاق الحسنة*
*الذي يحب بيته وأهله*
*ويجتمع معهم في كل اللحظات ..* 
*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟*
*بكل تأكيد وبكل فخر* 
*سيدة نساء العالمين السيدة فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها*
*وإبنتها السيدة زينب صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين ..* 
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟*
*ملامح الوجه*
*يعجبني الرجل الذي يكون هيبه يعني*
*طول بعرض بوسامه* 
*بس مو الضخم الي كأنه كبت  << الله يستر .* 
*5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟*
*بالنسبة لي لا أحبذ الرجل الذي يكون متابعاً للموضه*
*لامانع إنه يلبس ويتكشخ ولكن* 
*يلبس بمايناسب شخصيته*
*ويناسب خلقة وأخلاقه ..* 
*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟*
*ردت فعلي راح أكون منصدمة لدرجه إني يمكن ما أصدق هالشي*
*وراح أنسحب من حياته بسهولة*
*بس الانتقام ماتوقع لانه مو من طبيعتي ..* 
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟*
*أمممم*
*عفر ماعندي بيت شعر بس ممكن أقول إليه كلمتين من خواطري* 
*وكتابه أكتبها له بذاته*
*آدم إن همس تحتاج لهمس قلبك الدافئ لتدفئها وتدفئ مشاعرها*
*وأحاسيسها ..*
*فهي تحتاج قربك وتحتاج إلى أن تضمها إلى صدرك وتمنحها الحنان*
*لتبادلك بذلك* 
*وقبل ذلك كله ستغرقك بفيض حبها ..* 
*8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟*
*آدم أنت لاتستطيع العيش بدون حواء*
*وحواء أيضاً لاتستطيع العيش بدونك*
*لذلك كن وفياً مخلصاً معها لتنال منها ماتريد*
*وتكسب حبها وودها وتمتلك حتى روحها ..* 


*:* 
*طرح رائع وجميل جداً*
*أستمتعتُ كثيراً وانا أخطُ كلماتي فيه*
*وشكراً لاتاحة هذه الفرصة للتعبير عما يختلجنا ..*
*صدفة / للدموع*
*الله يعطيكم الف عافية يارب*
*على هذا الطرح الجميل ..*
*بالتوفيق يارب ..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*دافئةٌ هيـ سطور بوحكـِ ,,,*
*كما أعتدتكـِ ,,,*
*أستمتعتـ كثيراً بـ رفقة حرفكـِ المنبثقـ كـ نور الفجر ,,,*
*همسـ الصمتـ ,,,*
*شكراً لـ قبولكـِ دعوتيـ ,,,*
*لا عدمتكـِ ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*على رمالـ الهمسـ الدافئ ,,,*
*نقشنا ذكرياتـ لنـ تنسى ،،،*
*لـ ننشر أشرعتنا و نستقلـ مركبتنا ,,,*
*بـ رفقة سحر الكلمهـ و جمالـ المعنى ,,,*
*ضيفتيـ هيـ ,,,*
*sweet magic ,,,*
*فـ لـ تتفضلـ محفوفة بـ الصلاة على محمد و آلـ محمد ,,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

مساء الياسمين  

احبتي خجله منك ..  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 

لم يمنعني عن التاخر الا التعب و عشرة محرم 

مأجورين .. 

تسلمي صدوفة على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع اسفة جداً بسببي توقف الموضوع ايام 


دموعتي الفالية 

اشكرك على اختياري :) 

دمتم بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> **
> *وعليكم السلام*  
> *أعجبتني هذهـ الفكرهـ .. واتمنى أن لاتكون مكررة ..* 
> 
> 
> 
> فكرة رائعه صدوفه  
> ...






استمتعت كثيراً  في الموضوع الرائع
دمتي بخير

----------


## أبو سلطان

*شكرا للأخت صدفة البحر على هذا البرنامج الي الحقيقة و مالي خص فيه لكن فعلا تطفلت و دخلته و قريته كله أعجبت بأفكاره الطيبة و بامتياز انتقاء كلمة الأسئلة التي لا تخطر على بالي* 
*فيالها من عوالم ردودية في داخله حقيقية صادقة و محقة*  
*فلمست في ردود من ردوا الصدق و البراءة و حب الوالدين و التعاطف الأسري و مع بقية الأهل و ذكرهم بالخير لمن قدم لهم،* 

*كما لمست و حسيت بألم اليتم و عصرت قلبي و أنا أسمعهم يذكروا هالكلمة علما بأنهم لم يشتكوا لكني حسيت بعدم التوازن في الحياة الطفولية من خلال ذكرهم للكلمة فقط* 
*تمنيت أن لا يموت الوالدين إلا إذا كبروا أولادهم ... لكن تلك مشيئة الله التي لا اعتراض عليها* 
*و قد تتيتم الأطفال و أهلهم أحياء بينهم إما بطلاق أو بسفر أو حتى آباءهم بينهم لكنهم لا وجود لهم في حياة البيت الإعتيادية و ذك أقسى و أمر* 
*استمروا* 
*فدمتم بألف خير* 
*و سامحوني*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*

سويتيـ ,,,*
*أستمتـ ع ـتـ كثيراً و أنـاآ أبـ ح ـر ,,,*
*ع ـلى ظهر مركبتكـ الراآئـ ع ـهـ ,,,*
*شكراً ج ـزيلاً ،،،*
*لـ تلبيتكـِ دع ـوتيـ ,,,*
*لا ع ـدمتكـِ ,,,*
*للدموع إح ـساسـ ,,,*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*

ع ـمووو أبو سلطانـ مــــــرآآآح ـبـ ,,,*




> 







> *شكرا للأخت صدفة البحر على هذا البرنامج الي الحقيقة و مالي خص فيه لكن فعلا تطفلت و دخلته و قريته كله أعجبت بأفكاره الطيبة و بامتياز انتقاء كلمة الأسئلة التي لا تخطر على بالي* 
> *فيالها من عوالم ردودية في داخله حقيقية صادقة و محقة*  
> *فلمست في ردود من ردوا الصدق و البراءة و حب الوالدين و التعاطف الأسري و مع بقية الأهل و ذكرهم بالخير لمن قدم لهم،* 
> 
> *كما لمست و حسيت بألم اليتم و عصرت قلبي و أنا أسمعهم يذكروا هالكلمة علما بأنهم لم يشتكوا لكني حسيت بعدم التوازن في الحياة الطفولية من خلال ذكرهم للكلمة فقط* 
> *تمنيت أن لا يموت الوالدين إلا إذا كبروا أولادهم ... لكن تلك مشيئة الله التي لا اعتراض عليها* 
> *و قد تتيتم الأطفال و أهلهم أحياء بينهم إما بطلاق أو بسفر أو حتى آباءهم بينهم لكنهم لا وجود لهم في حياة البيت الإعتيادية و ذك أقسى و أمر* 
> *استمروا* 
> *فدمتم بألف خير* 
> *و سامحوني*




 
*ع ـمووو ,,,
يبدو أنهـ ع ـليكـ أنتـ الذيـ تسـاآمـ ح ـنيـ ,,,
لأننيـ تأخ ـرتـ بـ الرد ع ـليكـ ,,,
ع ـدا ع ـنـ ذالكـ ,,,
فـ لقد ج ـئتـ أخ ـيراً إلى هنـاآ ,,,
ح ـتى أثنيـ ,,,
ع ـلى كرمـ أخ ـلاقكـِ ,,,
و رفـ ع ـة شـأنكـ لديـ ,,,
و لـ تـ ع ـلمـ ج ـيداً ,,,
أننيـ ما ع ـمدتـ إلى إهمالكـ ,,,
و أنما ح ـدتنيـ إلى ذالكـ ظروفـ صـ ع ـبة ,,,
أبو سلطانـ ,,,
شكراً ج ـزيلاً لـ توقفكـ الرااائـ ع ,,,
و كلمـاآتكـ الطيبة ,,,
لاآ ع ـدمنــــــــاآكـ ,,,
للدموع إح ـساسـ ,,,*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*سـر النجاة ..*
*مرحباً بكِ بين عتبات سطورنـا ؛؛*
*رائـعة فكرتكِ للطـرح ..*
*ولكن وكما تعلمـين كلنا هنا نختبأ خلف مسمى حوااء*
*وبـين هذه الاسـئلة تختفي الاشياء المُبهمـة*
*لتخرج لنا حواء بصورتها الفعلية ..*
*أرحب دائماً بافكـاركِ*
*كوني بخير غاليتي*
*وفي حفظ الرحمن ..*
*أختكِ*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*][ همـس الصمـت ][*
*وتختال حواء مابين سطوركِ خجلة ؛؛*
*رائعٌ بوحكِ هنا ..*
*وأعذريـني ياأُخيتي على التأخير ..*
*دمت بحفظ الرحمن*



*أختكِ*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*Sweet magic*

*ما أروع حواء في حضوركِ*
*وما أزهـى تعريفكِ وعالمك ..*
*رائعٌ هو ذاك العالم*
*وبوجودي بين روعتكِ*
*امضي بسعادة*
*تقبلي مروري*
*واعذريني على التقصيير*


*أختكِ*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*أبـو سلطان*
*أعذرني أخـي على التقصير في الرد ..*
*وبما أن هـذه الصفحة تخص حوآء فقط*
*إلا أنـها تُرحـب دائماً وأبداً بوجود آدم*
*شـكراً لطيبة أخلاقـكِ*
*و زهوة وجـودكِ*
*و روعة كلماتكِ ..*

*أسعدني فعلاً تواجدكِ الرائع*
*كُن بخير*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*للدموع إحساس*

*اقف بين عتبات صفحاتكِ خجلة جداً*
*واطأطأ رأسي لكِ حيية*
*شكراً لتواصلكِ في هذا الطـرح*
*ربما ستخونني الكلمات الان ..*
*وستذهب حروفي حيث السراب*
*مختبأة منكِ ؛؛ وخجلة من حضوركِ*
*ولكنكِ فعلاً كنتِ الاخت الوفية*
*أرحب دائماً دائماً بتواجدكِ الاكثر*
*من رااااااائع*
*واعذريني غاليتي على التأخير*
*ولكن بسبب الحمـل ودخولي للمستشفى*
*ونسياي لكلمة السر*
*هي من ابعدتني عنكم*

*لا عدمت تواصلكِ*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*نواااصـل مسيرتنا ؛؛*
*لإكتــــــــــشاف حواااء مابين السطور ؛؛*
*فالتتفضل ( عوامية صفوانية ) بالحضور*
*محفوفة بالصلاة على مـحمد وآل مـحمد*
*ونحنُ بالانتـظار*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *نواااصـل مسيرتنا ؛؛*
> 
> *لإكتــــــــــشاف حواااء مابين السطور ؛؛*
> *فالتتفضل ( عوامية صفوانية ) بالحضور*
> *محفوفة بالصلاة على مـحمد وآل مـحمد*
> 
> *ونحنُ بالانتـظار*



اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
ههههه ما اتوقعت اتصيدوني هههه  :toung: 
بجد اختلعت << بسم الله علي 
كنت متابعه من خلف الكواليس هههه  :bigsmile: 
ومشكوره ( صدفة البحر ) ع الاستدعاااء الحلووو
انتظروني  :embarrest: 
لا عدمناااا روحكم الطيبه 
دمتم لكل الاماني

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مرآآحب يا الغوااالي 
اسمحوا لي ع التأخير 
ومأجورين ومثابين 




> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> 
> **
> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته غنااااتي * 
> *أعجبتني هذهـ الفكرهـ .. واتمنى أن لاتكون مكررة ..*
> وانااا كمان عجبتني بجد 
> *وسنبدآ بأول مرحله..*
> *1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
> ...





تسلمي يا الغلااا ع الاستضافه الحلووه والممتعه 
بجد استمتعت واني اخط كلماتي المتواضعه
واسمحوا لي ع التأخير والهدره
موفقين لكل خير 
دمتم بكل الاماني ^_^
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## صدفة البحر

*ربي يعطيكِ ألف عافيهـ يالغلاااا*
*عوامية صفوانية ..*
*لكم امتعتني بوجودكِ في صفحتي ..*
*أدام الله عليكِ السعادة ..*
*تمنياتي لكِ بالموفقية* 
*تحيتي*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*نتجول في دواخـل حواء ..*
*وننتعش بوجودها بيننا ..*
*تفحص عن عالمها الخاص بها*
*نُكمل مسيرتنا ..*
*متابعين مع غاليتنا الرائعة* 
*’’ دمعة طفلة يتيمة ’’*
*بانتظاركِ*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

صدفة البحر ويش حالش ؟ 
ما ولدتي :) الله يسهل عليش ويعافيش 
ومشكوره ع الاستضافه الحلوووه منك 
والله استمتعت بوجودي هنا في متصفحك
والاحلى استضافة الغلاااا دمعة طفله يتيمه بعدي  :bigsmile:  
بجد كنت حاسه هع
بإنتظاارها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
> ** 
> *أعجبتني هذهـ الفكرهـ .. واتمنى أن لاتكون مكررة ..* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مشكوره على الاستضافه الحلوه لاخلا ولا عدم منك 
ربي يعطيك العافيه ويسهل عليك في وقتك 
دمتي بود

----------


## صدفة البحر

> صدفة البحر ويش حالش ؟ 
> 
> ما ولدتي :) الله يسهل عليش ويعافيش 
> ومشكوره ع الاستضافه الحلوووه منك 
> والله استمتعت بوجودي هنا في متصفحك
> والاحلى استضافة الغلاااا دمعة طفله يتيمه بعدي  
> بجد كنت حاسه هع
> 
> بإنتظاارها محفوفه بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد



*هلا وغلا عوامية صفوانية ..*
*هههه لا والله بعدني ما أولد ): تو الناس هع* 
*مع أني أبغى الفكـة والله تعب >> توني أدري* 
*دوووخة هههههه*
*عقبالش ماتدووخي زيي هع اسم الله عليش* 
*والله اني الفرحانة باستضافة وحدة مثلش قلبها طيب*
*وتدخل القلب بسرررعه ..*
*ربي مايحرمني من وجودش ..*
*أختش صدووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*دمعة طفلة يتيمة ..*
*ربي يسعدكِ ياغلاااتـي على تلبية الاستضافة ..*
*كان توااجـدكِ رائعاً يفوق الوصف ..*
*ربي يخليكِ لحبايبكِ يالغلااااا*
*تحيتي لقلبكِ ,,*
*صدوووفه*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*نعودُ مجدداً ..*
*لنكمل سير رحلتنا في جولات*
*حواء الخفيه ..*
*مع أختنا الغالية* 
*~ مريم المقدسة ~*
*فالتتفضل محفوفة بالصلاة على محمد وآله الاطهار ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد



وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم....


ماشاء الله..


مشاركات رائعة من أعضاء متميزين حقيقة..


وطرح ولااروع منكِ خيتي صدفة تشكري عليه يارب..



يعطيكم العافية يارب..



موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> *هلا وغلا عوامية صفوانية ..*
> *هلااا فيك غناااتووو*
> 
> *هههه لا والله بعدني ما أولد ): تو الناس هع* 
> *الله يساعدش ويسهل عليش في أوانش* 
> *مع أني أبغى الفكـة والله تعب >> توني أدري* 
> *دوووخة هههههه*
> *عقبالش ماتدووخي زيي هع اسم الله عليش* 
> *ههههه حرااام عليش * 
> ...



تسلمي غلاااتووو على هالموضوع الرووعه
والله يسهل عليش بوقتش يارب
دمتي بكل الاماني

----------


## صدفة البحر

*دمعة على السطور ..*
*مجدداً ارى بريقك يظهر* 
*ويزين متصفحي ...*
*شكراً لمروركِ الرائع ..*
*لاتحرميني >>*

----------


## صدفة البحر

*عوامية صفوانية ..*
*الله يسعدك ياكل الغلاأأأ*
*بـ ج ـد تواجدك تحفة ...*
*يابعد عمري ..*
*كوني متواجدة بالقرب مني*
*وسأكون أنا سعيدة ..*
*تحيتـي لقلبكِ*

----------


## صدفة البحر

عفواً للتأخير ..
ولكن سيسرني الاختيار ..
علماً بأن اختنا ( مريم المقدسة ) لم تظهر ..! ..
سيتم اختيار الاخت
( امنيات مجروحة )
فالتتفضل بالحضور بعد الصلاة على مـحمد وآل مـحمد ..

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*ج ـآري إستدع ـآء ،.*
*إمنيآت ،.*
*خ ـآلص التح ـآيآ ،.*
*للدموع إح ـسآس ،.*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

> عفواً للتأخير ..
> ولكن سيسرني الاختيار ..
> علماً بأن اختنا ( مريم المقدسة ) لم تظهر ..! ..
> سيتم اختيار الاخت
> ( امنيات مجروحة )
> فالتتفضل بالحضور بعد الصلاة على مـحمد وآل مـحمد ..



 
_هلا ومرحباااا خيتي / صدفة البحر_
_آسفه للتأخير يعني ما صار وقت أختياري إلا لما كان النت عندنا مقطوع_ 
_الان أسبوع ما فيه نت والحاله صعيبه _ 
_والكل مو طايق نفسه_ 
_كل الشكر لكِ حبيبتي على الدعوه_ 
_لي رجعه إن شاء الله_ 
_إنتظروني_ 
_كل التوفيق_
_مودتي_ 



_أمنيــــات_

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*حواء يآملكة الرومانسيه*  



*يامن تُدخلين البهجه على حياة آدم فكنت الام الحانيه والاخت العطوفه*  
*و الزوجه المطيعه والابنه الصالحه .. وجودك في عالم آدم ضروري فأنت*
*نصفه الثاني .. !!* 


*حواء في هذهـ السسسطور سنتعرف على عآلمك الخاص الذي*
*لايخلو من الرومنسسيه*
*ممزوجه بالششقاوهـ ومحلاهـ* 
*ببعض من المصاعب فلا طعم للحيآة بلا مصاعب ..* 


*وسنبدآ بأول مرحله..* 


*1/ مكان الميلاد أين كان؟*
*القديح طبعاً ،،* 
*2/حياة الطفوله من كان المؤثر الأول بها؟*
*بالتأكيد أمي حبيبتي ،،* 
*3/موقف من الطفوله مازال عالق في ذهنكـ؟*
*كثير المواقف اممم بذكر لكم شي ،،*
*كنت في طفولتي أخاف من التلفزيون وأعتقد أن الاشخاص اللي يظهرون فيه يكلموني وبالذات آتذكر موقف لما كان عمري أربع سنوات كنت جنب الوالد يشاهد التلفزيون وكان الممثل شرير* 
*ومعصب وعنده مسدس فأنا بعدين نطيت في حضن أبوي* 
 :rocket: 
وأنا أصرخ وأقول دمو بيقتلني  :walla:  
*4/هل كان يوجد معامله مختلفه لاخوانك الذكورعن البنات؟*
*الحمد لله كنت المللة رقم واحد عند الوالدين وحبوبة الجميع ،،*
*وبالنسبة للوالد دائما البنات لهم معاملة خاصه ،،* 
*5/اليوم الدراسي الأول هل تتذكري حالكـ فيه؟*
*أتذكر أني كنت أصيح وخايفه كثير ،،* 
*6/عبث الطفوله كيف تصفينه في بضع كلمات؟*
*ما أعتقد أني كنت شقيه كثير كنت أميل للهدوء أكثر والخجل ،،*
*لكن مع أخواني بصراحه عفريته* 
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههه*
*وبما أني الكبيره فيهم أحب أتأمر عليهم* 
*ولازم وضروري ينفذوا طلباتي وإلا ..* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه* 
*7/أصدقاء الطفوله هل مازلوا على تواصل؟*
*لا فقط في الذاكرة ،،* 


*:* 

** 

*1/أول مرة تضعين ميك اب في اي سن ؟*
*عاد حكايتي مع الميك اب حكاية عشق من الصغر* 
*وأول مره أتذكر بعد زواج عمي كان عمري 6 سنوات*
*وكنت جالسه مع زوجة عمي في غرفتها تعرفوا غثاثة الجهال كيف* 
*وكان تجرب وتحط ديك الالوان والاصباغ على وجهي* 
*وأنا كنت مبسوطه حدي* 
*أطالع في نفسي في المرايا البنت مو صدقه حآلها* 
*هههههههههههههههههههه* 
*2/هل حآولتي أن تقودي سيارهـ ؟*
*أيوه كان نفسي أسوق سياره وجربت أسوق وكان عمري 14 سنه*
*وبغيت أنزل في البحر بالسياره لكن الله ستر*  
*3/مرحلة المراهقه كيف كان تعامل الأهل فيها؟*
*تعاملهم مآشي حالوو* 
*أتذكر كلها دموع وحزن وكنت أفتكر أن الكل ما يحبني* 
*ولا يطيق يشوفني ،،* 

*4/غالباً مايكون الحب الأول في مرحلة المراهقه فكيف تصفينه إن وجـــد؟*
*بصراحه كنت أحب فنان لبناني مشهور* 
*وأجمع صوره من المجلات وألصقهم عندي في دفتر* 
*الان لما أتذكر أقول صج خبله*  
*5/إلى ماذا كنت تطمحين وهل وصلتِ لطموحكـ؟*
*لا أبداً* 
*لكن الحمد لله على كل حال ،،* 
*6/عنفوان المراهقه مالذي تبقى منه اليوم في ذاكـرتكـِ؟*
*أنا عنيده جداً*  


*:* 






*1/كيف هي نظرتكـ للحياة اليوم؟*
*أحياناً تكون نظرة تفاؤلية* 
*وأحياناً تشاؤمية*  
*2/كيف هي حياتكـ بعد الزواج وتحقيق حلم الأمومه؟*
*الحمد لله على كل حال ،،*
*وحلم الامومة أحلى شيء في الدنيا ،،*
*الله يخلي لي أولادي ويحفظهم ،،* 
*3/هل وجدت حلاوة المسؤليه مابين واجباتكـ العملية والعائليه؟*
*الحمد لله قدرنا نوفق بين الاثنين*  
*4/هل ستربي أبنائكـ بنفس أسلوب تربية والديكـ لكـ؟*
*حاولت أغير في طريقة وأسلوب التربيه وأبتعد عن عصبيتي* 
*معهم وهم صغار <<< الاخت عصبيه* 
*والحمد لله أعتقد أني سلكت منهاج أمي في تربيتنا* 
*وقدرت أكون بالنسبة لهم ليس أم فقط* 
*بل صديقة ،،* 
*5/ماأكثر مايشغلكـ تفكيركـ في ظل مرحلة النضج؟*
*أشوف أولادي مرتاحين في حياتهم وموفقين* 
*وأفضل الناس ،،* 


*:* 



** 


*1/الرجلـ ماذا يعني وجودها في حياتكـ اليوم؟*
*الرجل*
*لا غنى لي عنه فحياتي لا تساوي شيئاً بدونه ،،*
*فهو الاب والاخ والزوج والابن ،،* 
*2/من هي الشخصية الرجاليه التي تعجبكـ؟*
*بعد رسول الله وأمير المؤمنين وأهل البيت أجمعين ،،*
*شخصية السيد / حسن نصر الله*  
*3/من هي المرأهـ التي تــود ين أن تكون قدوة لكل نساء الأرض؟*
*مؤكد السيدة / فاطمة الزهراء* 
*سلام الله عليها*  
*4/بعد الأخلاق الحسنة ماأكثر مايلفت انتباهكـ في الرجل شكلاً؟*
*بصراحه الطول* 
*والوسامه والروح الحلوه*  
*5/مارأيكـ بالرجل الذي اهتمامته كمتابعة الموضه والازياء؟*
*يعجبني أن يكون الرجل مهتم بشكله ولبسه وأناقته*
*لكن لا أحبذ المبالغة لدرجة أنه يكون أقرب للمرأة في مظهره*  
*6/خانكـ آدم فأصبحتِ مابين المنصدم والمنتقم كيف ستكون ردة فعلكـ؟*
*إنكسار قلب* 
*وفقد الثقة في النفس* 
*وجروح لا تلتئم أبداً*  
*7/بيت شعر تهديه لآدم؟*
*أبيك بساعة الشده تطمني تعزيني ،،*
*أبيك بقسوة الدنيا عليّ ،، حزن العمر عوني*  
*8/كلمة توجهينها لآدم سواء كانت الأب او الزوج أوالاخ ؟*
*أنا وردة في حياتك* 
*فلا تجعل الوردة تذبل* 
*أرعآها وضعها في عينيك*  



*:*
*لقد أستمتعت جداً لدعوتي لهذا الموضوع الشيق* 
*والراقي كرقي صاحبته* 
*أتمنى للجميع التوفيق* 
*كل المودة* 
*وأرق التحايا العطرة* 


*أمنيـ مجروحه ــــات*
*كانت بينكم*

----------

